# Innotab for a 2 year old ?



## kandyfloss

Hiya :)

Im considering buying LO an Innotab for Christmas (Yes I know its ages away, but I would be ordering it from Park, and like to be organised:haha:) he would be just coming up to 2.... it says from 4 years old, My only logic is he plays on the ipad, and I would rather him have something thats a bit more baby proof. 
I dont normally bother looking at age recommendations, but with something that would cost that much and is aimed at such an older child I wasnt sure. Is there anything similar for his age ?

Opinions please :flower: xx


----------



## BethK

I have no advice but am in the same position. LO is 2 in May, she loves my iPad and plays really well on it so we have been thinking about the innotab or the leapfrog explorer

We are waiting until Christmas now as we're moving in May and that's costing enough but she will only be 2 1/2 at Christmas.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I don't know how similar it is, but we got Ihsan a Leap Pad for his 2nd birthday. Alot of the games are 4+ but there are a few toddler games he plays too. He was whizzing round my iphone before we got it and so we knew he could probably get round a leap pad and manage some of the games on there. He enjoys it but the iphone is still a firm favourite! Oh dear! DH got an ipod touch recently for a bargain price off ebay and you can download toddler apps on there too, I find that handier than the leap pad and less scary for him to break than my iphone! x


----------



## v2007

I have got Katie an Innotab for her birthday. 

She played on one on Toys R Us. 

She loved it. 

She is 3 in 2 weeks. 

We got her Mickey Mouse, Cars 2 and the TinkerBell game. 

V xx


----------



## Amy_T

My 6 year old has the innotab - and my 18 month old loves it! However she isn't very good at navigating her way around it, just likes to touch it and see what happens, she does love the e-reader on it though. She still loves going on my iPhone. 

We haven't bought any of the cartridge games for it, just downloaded the ones from the innotab software on the computer so the games we have are aimed at 6+. 

It is good though, would recommend it, I think my eldest will grow out of it pretty quickly to be honest so I'd say the younger ones are better with it (although I imagine most will still prefer mummy or daddy's iphone/ipad!).


----------



## ITRYTOBENICE

We got one for DD for christmas.She is 2 1/2 now and uses it easily.


----------



## punk_pig

No Innotab opinions but why do you use Park? I worked for one of those schemes once and for the money you pay you could have bought three times as much stuff - could you not save in to an ISA or something?

Not meaning to judge, just hate seeing people ripped off!! (the vouchers were OK cos they can't legally overcharge for cash equivalents).


----------

